# Loud Squealing Noise



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

*Loud Squealing Noise - UPDATE*

My car has less than 6k mi on it and I have noticed on several occasions that when I cold start my car, I hear a loud squealing/screeching noise that sounds a lot like a fan belt slipping. I first heard the noise while creeping along in slow moving traffic, but I was in denial at that point that the hideous noise I was hearing was actually coming from my car. Now after hearing it several times at start up to include this past Sunday, I can say with confidence this despicable noise is in fact emanating from my car. 

I plan to take it in to the dealer, but I was curious if any of my fellow "d" owners has encountered a similar issue. :dunno:


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

cssnms said:


> My car has less than 6k mi on it and I have noticed on several occasions that when I cold start my car, I hear a loud squealing/screeching noise that sounds a lot like a fan belt slipping. I first heard the noise while creeping along in slow moving traffic, but I was in denial at that point that the hideous noise I was hearing was actually coming from my car. Now after hearing it several times at start up to include this past Sunday, I can say with confidence this despicable noise is in fact emanating from my car.
> 
> I plan to take it in to the dealer, but I was curious if any of my fellow "d" owners has encountered a similar issue. :dunno:


That's a timely question for me, as just yesterday I was backing out of my garage and heard the distinct screech of, I'm assuming, a slipping belt. It only lasted for a second. I had not driven the car for about a week (just had knee/ACL surgery uch: ) so I rationalized it must have been an isolated issue. I've had the car for 1 yr + 2 days (13k miles) and that was the first squeal I've heard that wasn't from the tires...

If you take it in, let me know if they find anything unusual.

-Graham


----------



## riskybz (Sep 23, 2010)

Had the same issue on my 2011 335d. Mine occurred if the car sat out in the sun for a period of time and squealed when the A/C kicked in after start-up.
Took it to the dealer and they cleaned "contamination" (oil, grease, dirt) from the belt and re-adjusted the tension. Fixed the problem right away. NO CHARGE!!


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

15k plus miles on my 2011 D with no squeals other than from tires


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Definitely a squeeling fan belt, unless you have a pig farm near you?

Very annoying and usually resolved by a simple tightening of a loose belt.

However, it could also potentially indicate a binding bearing on an idler pulley or A/C compressor wheel.

Sometimes it can occur when the belt is wet or there is high humidity.

Very easy to fix if it is just a loose belt however.

I have noticed that my A/C compressor makes a bit of noise at idle when I first start up with the A/C on. It is good practice to turn your A/C off when you shutdown and then turn it back on after you start of your engine each time to avoid that additional load on the starting motor.

By the way, I have noticed with my new Garmin ECOroute HD device my engine load changes quite a bit when at idle in nuetral vs when in drive, and now with the A/C compressor running it increases even more. It is definitely measurable and noticeable, which means you could impact your fuel economy by changing up a few driving habits.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> By the way, I have noticed with my new Garmin ECOroute HD device my engine load changes quite a bit when at idle in nuetral vs when in drive, and now with the A/C compressor running it increases even more. It is definitely measurable and noticeable, which means you could impact your fuel economy by changing up a few driving habits.


Since the time you mentioned I am making it habit to shift to neutral if I feel stop is >10 secs. In few days I will know how much mileage difference I will see. From my engineering education I feel there is no harm in shifting to neutral so if it helps even a bit I dont mind doing it.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

bimmerdiesel,

The lights here in South Florida are timed rather long, so if you catch a red you could be there for a good 2-3 minutes waiting to get your green again.

I'll time a few, and shoot some of the load and air flow data in Nuetral vs idle in drive, plus with and w/o A/C.

I'm sure this is one of the reasons that manual trannys always show lower mpg than automatics, usually by at least one mpg less.

Just remember you have to have foot on the brake to switch back into drive, which has caught me off gaurd a few times.


----------



## Legal Alien (Jun 21, 2005)

Also have the intermittent 1-2 sec belt squeal on start up - car is at the dealer today for 13K service, will hopefully be resolved.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Legal Alien said:


> Also have the intermittent 1-2 sec belt squeal on start up - car is at the dealer today for 13K service, will hopefully be resolved.


Let me know what they say about the squeal. Thanks


----------



## A8540TDI (Jan 2, 2011)

My d has been quiet so far, but I was having annoying belt squeal on my M Roadster. Ordered the parts, and this past weekend decided to install new belts and idler pulleys. Problem cured - the engine is purring now! Even though the tensioners keep the belts tight, when they wear, the rubber seems to get polished (possibly by contamination?) and become noisy. BTW all the bearings in the idlers were somewhat loose and noisy too. The car has 44k miles and after changing everything it felt like it had a new engine!


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Only happened once with me, backing out of driveway. 9k miles.


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

I heard the same noise in similar situations(backing up after cold start). It happened 3-4 times in 9K miles. I had it checked last month during 1st oil change and dealer said everything looks good. I could live with it for few times a year but I do agree that it is an embarrassing noise coming from a 50K car.


----------



## AZ335D (Aug 19, 2010)

I've had the belt squeal occur a few times over the last several months, but just within the last two or three weeks, it occurs several times per week. I need to take the car to the dealer and have it looked at. 

I have had the car for over a year and have 21K miles on it.


----------



## klee (May 13, 2011)

cssnms said:


> My car has less than 6k mi on it and I have noticed on several occasions that when I cold start my car, I hear a loud squealing/screeching noise that sounds a lot like a fan belt slipping. I first heard the noise while creeping along in slow moving traffic, but I was in denial at that point that the hideous noise I was hearing was actually coming from my car. Now after hearing it several times at start up to include this past Sunday, I can say with confidence this despicable noise is in fact emanating from my car.
> 
> I plan to take it in to the dealer, but I was curious if any of my fellow "d" owners has encountered a similar issue. :dunno:


Is that screeching noise from your tires or any other part of the vehicle? If its fan belt issue, then certainly it must be loosening of the belt or due to dirt or less grease. I don't think so it will cost much if its taken to a dealer.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

klee said:


> Is that screeching noise from your tires or any other part of the vehicle? If its fan belt issue, then certainly it must be loosening of the belt or due to dirt or less grease. I don't think so it will cost much if its taken to a dealer.


If loosening then why would it cost anything? I'd thought premature loosening of things would be covered by the warranty.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

Flyingman said:


> Very annoying and usually resolved by a simple tightening of a loose belt.


Does BMW still use adjustable V belts? I thought almost every manufacturer had switched to serpentine belts with non-adjustable belt tensioners, e.g., no such thing any more as "tightening a loose belt."


----------



## Legal Alien (Jun 21, 2005)

Dealer could not reproduce, of course!;-) Recommended overnight stay to try replicate, but it happens very intermittently that I dont think it will be worth it. More of an embarrassment really on a ~$50K newish vehicle. Will see if it gets any worse over time.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Penguin said:


> Does BMW still use adjustable V belts? I thought almost every manufacturer had switched to serpentine belts with non-adjustable belt tensioners, e.g., no such thing any more as "tightening a loose belt."


Hmmm, don't know for sure, but it would seem logical that you can still loosen or tighten the serpintine belt to put it on and off and adjust tension. The idler usually is spring loaded to adjust itself to a point, but if making noise it is either loose of you have some other mechanical problem like a bad a/c compressor or bearing on a pump, etc...

You could also stop at any auto shop and buy a can of fan belt dresser spray. Just spray it on while running and it will eliminate some of the slipperyness.

I'd expect the dealer mechanic would have a specific procedure and specifications for tightness to verify as well.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I never have looked at the belt on this car. But just figured it is like most fords I have dealt with. On those you have one belt and an auto adjuster that has a pulley for lack of a better description. I actually never have had one of those go bad. Just every 100-150k miles I have to replace the belt. My mid 90s galant uses v belts and my old 2000 accord did as well, I was surprised to see that.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

This has happened to me twice over the past few weeks. It is the first time I accelerate above 5-10 mph when the car has not been running and the a/c is on. I'm doing an oil change this weekend (third time @19,500 miles, doing every other myself during the 'free' period) and will take a good look. If it happns more frequently I will take it in.


----------



## edwin191 (Apr 27, 2011)

My 2011 with 5500 miles has made the noise 5 or 6 times in the last 6-8 weeks. I've been able to narrow it down to only happening when it's at least 83 degrees (ambient air temp) and the car has been driven somewhere / sit for at least 30 mins before re-starting. I'll probably wait until it's consistently warm outside before taking it to the dealer.


----------



## krsabs (Apr 22, 2011)

there are squeals, then there are screeches. Squeals can be loose belts. Screaches presage failing pulleys. Failing pulleys are the bane of engines with serpentine belts, and quite the profit generator for the shops! If there is no automatic tensioner, then it is quite important to know the proper tension, and to have a gauge to then properly set the tension, otherwise the bearings fail prematurely.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Squeal still going STRONG. I have linked it to my AC. As soon as I shut the AC off it stops. It typically only happens at start-up, but there were those few times much to my chagrin while I was sitting in traffic and it started.


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, my service advisor said he had heard several complaints about this from customers. I am due for my one year service in July and he advised waiting until then.


----------



## Pasa-d (May 7, 2011)

cssnms said:


> Squeal still going STRONG. I have linked it to my AC. As soon as I shut the AC off it stops. It typically only happens at start-up, but there were those few times much to my chagrin while I was sitting in traffic and it started.


That makes sense. The serpentine belt has an automatic tensioner but it doesn't drive the A/C compressor. The A/C has its own belt and as far as I can tell has to be manually tensioned.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Dropped the car off the dealer this morning for the belt and the soot on my bumper again. MPG's also seem to be down, but I am guessing it's that crappy Shell diesel I just filled up with. 

On a side note, the VOB loaner program BLOWS! First, they tell me they do not have any BMW loaners, that I have to get a rental from Enterprise which is located in the same in buildnig (I understand, not a problem, right?) Well, I check in at Enterprise and there are approx 20 people in front of me waiting after they checked in. I had to wait for an hour and twenty mintues before they got me in a car. Mean while, as I am waiting, I see a guy pull up in a pre LCI e90 M3, check in with his SA and they place him in car right away and it's a BMW LOANER! I get a little annoyed at that, understandably, I mean hey I thought they were out of cars?! Next there is a guy that checked in with his SA (same SA as mine) and Enterprise a couple of people behind me,,, he waits a little while then goes to complain to the SA who comes and takes his ticket from Enterprise and proceeds to put him in a BMW LOANER! HEY WAIT A F%$KING MINUTE! The same SA told me not 40 min earlier he had no loaners! 

I never experienced this kind of garbage at Lexus and what's up with all of the "sorry we don't have any loaners, but will put you in a chevy impala from Enterprise" then give away two loaners right in front you?! Do BMW dealers set aside loaners for M drivers or people who bitch? I can tell you I will not be as polite next time I go in for service!


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

delete


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Okay dealer called today and said they need to order all new AC belt pullies and a new belt. They searched the entire country and nobody as the parts (downside to having a rare car). They ordered them from Germany with an eta of 5-10 days. WIll need to drop the car back off with the dealer when they arrive. They said it shouldn't take more than a day. 

I wonder what the deal is with the AC pullies and belt? I know I am not the first to have this problem.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

FYI in some cases loaners are reserved at the time an appointment is made.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

mecodoug said:


> FYI in some cases loaners are reserved at the time an appointment is made.


The first dealership I used you had to arrange for a loaner when making the appointment or you'd not get one. I never have asked about or been offered a loaner at the dealership I now use. So no idea how they handle it.


----------



## elester12 (Sep 2, 2005)

I've learned if you call the service advisor ahead of time they can arrange a car for you.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

elester12 said:


> I've learned if you call the service advisor ahead of time they can arrange a car for you.


I did all of that and I got a loaner, but mind you after waiting an hour, they handed me the keys to a Chevy Impala.

Two guys, one of which checked in after me who just decided to complain about the wait for an Enterprise rental car got moved to the front of the line and put in a BMW loaner. Again this was after my SA (same SA that put this guy in a BMW loaner) said they didn't have any. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

cssnms said:


> I did all of that and I got a loaner, but mind you after waiting an hour, they handed me the keys to a Chevy Impala.
> 
> Two guys, one of which checked in after me who just decided to complain about the wait for an Enterprise rental car got moved to the front of the line and put in a BMW loaner. Again this was after my SA (same SA that put this guy in a BMW loaner) said they didn't have any. :thumbdwn:


Did you have to pay the Enterprise bill? Mercedes dealership I sometimes use does not have loaners but they have rent cars and the only piece you have to pay is the taxes. As I understand it with BMW it is entirely up to the dealership on if they will provide loaners at all, guess it is the same way for Mercedes.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> Did you have to pay the Enterprise bill? Mercedes dealership I sometimes use does not have loaners but they have rent cars and the only piece you have to pay is the taxes. As I understand it with BMW it is entirely up to the dealership on if they will provide loaners at all, guess it is the same way for Mercedes.


No I did not have to pay. I bought my car at this dealer and part of the deal is they provide their customers with a loaner (not necessarily a BMW if stock runs out).

When their BMW loaners are not available I don't mind getting a rental, my issue was the wait to just get in a car, THEN they gave a guy that checked in after me a BMW loaner only because he complained about waiting to long for Enterprise and this was after my SA told me there were no BMW loaners! Everyone standing in the Enterprise office that had been waiting (some longer than me) watched as my SA and the customer came in and grabbed his paperwork from Enterprise, walked outside and put him in a BMW loaner, while the rest of stood there waiting like a bunch of smucks. As if this customer's time was more important then everyone elses. :tsk:


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

You should have complained and if didn't work made a scene. I would have demanded keys to their M3 test drive car. 

Dealership I bought my car has a fleet of 70 loaners but usually a waiting list for about 10 days. No extra rentals. Good thing is they have a nice lounge with wifi, free water, bagels, cookies where I could work remotely with my laptop. 

Going back to the original topic; My car made this annoying noise few more times since I posted. I noticed that it is when the car sits for few days and when I start the AC is ON. If it becomes a more regular thing then going back to the dealer.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

stoked335d said:


> You should have complained and if didn't work made a scene. I would have demanded keys to their M3 test drive car.
> 
> Dealership I bought my car has a fleet of 70 loaners but usually a waiting list for about 10 days. No extra rentals. Good thing is they have a nice lounge with wifi, free water, bagels, cookies where I could work remotely with my laptop.
> 
> Going back to the original topic; My car made this annoying noise few more times since I posted. I noticed that it is when the car sits for few days and when I start the AC is ON. If it becomes a more regular thing then going back to the dealer.


Hopefully there won't be a next time! 

My car only did it at start up esp after it had been sitting for a couple of hours in the heat. In the mornings it would not do it. I am not sure what is didderent about the replacement pullies and belt then what was put in my car in Oct 2010. Hopefully it solves the issue for good.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Just thought I would report, dealer replace the AC belt, tensioners and pullies and the squeal is GONE! :thumbup:


----------



## edwin191 (Apr 27, 2011)

great to hear...keep us posted if it returns.


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

http://youtu.be/j7gkpaZQPys

This is what it sounds like.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

taibanl said:


> http://youtu.be/j7gkpaZQPys
> 
> This is what it sounds like.


Holy hell that video just gave me the shivers! :yikes: Yup, that's it! Are you taking that bad boy into the dealer?


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

I took it in yesterday. Early, so that it could sit in the sun and heat up. I told them exactly when it happens (after sitting in hot sun) and they proceed to drive it to the service bay, do ALL the other work, oil change, recall etc, before turning on the AC. "Cannot reproduce problem" The SA was about to send my on my way; I told him it was unacceptable. After a long talk with the SM, they are ordering your parts list....so again. Thanks.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

taibanl said:


> I took it in yesterday. Early, so that it could sit in the sun and heat up. * I told them exactly when it happens (after sitting in hot sun) and they proceed to drive it to the service bay, do ALL the other work, oil change, recall etc, before turning on the AC. "Cannot reproduce problem"* The SA was about to send my on my way; I told him it was unacceptable. After a long talk with the SM, they are ordering your parts list....so again. Thanks.


That is EXACTLY what happened to me. Must be their knee jerk response. Clearly there is something defective with the AC belt/pully system and one would think they could diagnose without hearing the noise. Oh well, glad it worked out, you will appreciate the quietness that ensues. :thumbup:


----------



## EMC (Jan 22, 2006)

I've noticed this same shriek a couple times in the past 4,000 miles. Both times, AC was on and the car had been sitting in the hot sun after being driven. The first time I thought is was another car because I had about 15,000 miles on my 2010 335d. If it gets worse, I'll have to take it in. Very nice to know that I wasn't just hearing things because that it likely what the dealer would claim.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I just had the first squealing fan belt yesterday. It was 90 Deg F with at least 98% humidity. It started right after starting up the car and when I started to back out of the drive it was really loud. My neighbor about 3 houses down turned to see what was the racket. It lasted about 20 seconds or so, then went away. Embarrassing with a $50k car!

If it happens again I'll take it in to get that adjusted. I had the chance to hear a freinds D recently and have noted my A/C compressor is definitely louder, so I suspect something could be going on, especially with the squealing belt. Almost always a sign of trouble coming up.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

It is getting bad. Going to bring it in.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Good luck!

Well, my car squealed again today when I started it with the AC on and I BMW replaced all of the parts already. Unbelievable they can't fix this issue...


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Youre kidding!...Are you going to have a case opened?


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

What do mean by, "a case opened?"


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

I dont know details but its something tech's do when they are stumped.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

cssnms said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Well, my car squealed again today when I started it with the AC on and I BMW replaced all of the parts already. Unbelievable they can't fix this issue...


Oh no! Maybe I should wait.


----------



## AZ335D (Aug 19, 2010)

Car is at the dealer for the squeal - hopefully will get fixed. I had to wait three weeks for the parts to come in. They gave me a 535i for a loaner - NICE


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

taibanl said:


> I dont know details but its something tech's do when they are stumped.


Good one!:rofl:

It's actually what they do when they've followed all the directions for "cheap fixes" and it didn't solve the problem, and they have to get BMWNA's central warranty department to pay for the "real" fix (that they should have done 1st, but weren't allowed to do by the bean counters.)

You know - it's like what the medical insurance companies do with our healthcare.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey all, 

I 'll give you all an update shortly. This is mainly happening to MY 2011 + .


----------



## AZ335D (Aug 19, 2010)

OK - here's the latest on my D. I received a call from my SA this afternoon. BMW engineering has gotten invoolved because apparently they are seeing a good number of squealing cars in the hotter climates. BMW engineering is taking a methodical approach (which means slow) to try and figure out why and how to solve the problem. Slow is OK as I have a very nice 535i loaner. If it were a 328, I would not be happy. 

Anyway, they added one ounce of compressor oil today, but no go - still squeals. Tomorrow, they will change belts and even try non-oem belts. I think I heard my SA say that they had seen ac compressors seize as well. They are being asked to take lots of pressure and temperature readings on the refrigerant. The SA said that their service manager can make my car squeal at will (sounds like a sexual thing to me - LOL). 

In any case, I don't know when I will get my car back. At this point, I would guess Friday or Monday. 

I will keep all posted.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

High Pitch Noise
This is what I'm hearing in the hot weather. High frequency noise is present on the video first 20seconds than quiets down for about 10 seconds and comes back. Video taken with the phone and I moved around too much. 
Not sure if that is what you guys hear but that is what I was able to capture.
Update:




I think both recording are related. 
First shows consistent noise which is always there, fallows compressor cycle. Second shows what other noticed whenever temps are high (last week in 80,90,100s), every-time after car seats for few hours shortly after start-up. 
Pretty embarrassing when I leave house at 6am or work parking lot.


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

tlak77 said:


> This is what I'm hearing in the hot weather. High frequency noise is present on the video first 20seconds than quiets down for about 10 seconds and comes back. Video taken with the phone and I moved around too much.
> Not sure if that is what you guys hear but that is what I was able to capture.


That's NOTHING like the belt squeal I've heard a few times. You could have recorded the squeal from the other end of the block and still have heard it loud and clear!

Graham


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

tlak77 said:


> High Pitch Noise
> This is what I'm hearing in the hot weather. High frequency noise is present on the video first 20seconds than quiets down for about 10 seconds and comes back. Video taken with the phone and I moved around too much.
> Not sure if that is what you guys hear but that is what I was able to capture.


Post #45 is a video of my sound.


----------



## riskybz (Sep 23, 2010)

AZ335D said:


> OK - here's the latest on my D. I received a call from my SA this afternoon. BMW engineering has gotten invoolved because apparently they are seeing a good number of squealing cars in the hotter climates. BMW engineering is taking a methodical approach (which means slow) to try and figure out why and how to solve the problem. Slow is OK as I have a very nice 535i loaner. If it were a 328, I would not be happy.
> 
> Anyway, they added one ounce of compressor oil today, but no go - still squeals. Tomorrow, they will change belts and even try non-oem belts. I think I heard my SA say that they had seen ac compressors seize as well. They are being asked to take lots of pressure and temperature readings on the refrigerant. The SA said that their service manager can make my car squeal at will (sounds like a sexual thing to me - LOL).
> 
> ...


Hey AZ335D...
What dealer are you using???
I have had Chapman Scottsdale look at my 2011 335d and the problem has reoccurred.
Thanks for the info.
RISKYBZ


----------



## AZ335D (Aug 19, 2010)

My car is at North Scottsdale BMW. Eric is my SA and he is keeping pretty close track of what is going on with the car.

They replaced the belt with an aftermarket belt (per BMW engineering instructions), and it seems to have done the trick. I believe they specifically used a Goodyear belt. 

They are driving the car to put 80 - 90 miles on it to check and see if the squeal comes back. I should get it back tomorrow. However, in the mean time, I am enjoying the 535i loaner car.


----------



## AZ335D (Aug 19, 2010)

tlak77 said:


> High Pitch Noise
> This is what I'm hearing in the hot weather. High frequency noise is present on the video first 20seconds than quiets down for about 10 seconds and comes back. Video taken with the phone and I moved around too much.
> Not sure if that is what you guys hear but that is what I was able to capture.


That doesn't sound anything like the squeal my car was making. Mine sounded like a typical loose belt squeal. You could hear it from a long way away.

The sound I heard on this video almost sounds like supercharger whine, or if I didn't know better, like square cut gear teeth.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

bayoucity said:


> Does anyone here have that "loud squealing noise" re-surface after the initial fix? Mine was in the shop again last month for compressor, pulley & belt replacement.


Yup, but I was one of the initial, intial fixes very early on and before BMW went the aftermarket smaller belt route. Thus far I have not heard anyone complain of the squeal after the latest fix.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Mine was fixed last summer and just started to squeal again this week. Not sure if I will address it, since I am trading in in on the X5 in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

bayoucity said:


> Does anyone here have that "loud squealing noise" re-surface after the initial fix? Mine was in the shop again last month for compressor, pulley & belt replacement.


I'm good so far.:thumbup:


----------



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

Ugh, after leaving the car with the dealership 3 days for the EGR recall, just 4 days later, my AC belt just started to squeal. 
I know it's the AC because when I turn the AC off it stops complaining.

So back it goes.


----------



## meeksdigital (Oct 4, 2010)

I had the pulley/belt replacement done last year and no problems since then. However, before they did the actual fix, the other dealer I had gone to had me come in three times and still couldn't fix it... they blamed it on numerous things including the AC compressor, which they replaced unnecessarily.


----------



## AZ335D (Aug 19, 2010)

I had a belt replacement last summer. I started to get the squeal again when on MAX setting. Took the car in for the recall and told them about the squeal. The replaced the belt while doing the recall. 

Last summer, they did not have an approved BMW belt, but apparently this year they do.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

Just had EGR recall work performed and they were also able to reproduce the AC belt squeal (my yearly service is in late Fall and by then it was too cool to duplicate last year). Unfortunately they didn't have the belt in stock and would have to order it. I suggested we wait until the next service as I hate having to bring my car in more than the squeal . . .

On my work order it references SIB 64 08 11 regarding the belt.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

TDIwyse said:


> Just had EGR recall work performed and they were also able to reproduce the AC belt squeal (my yearly service is in late Fall and by then it was too cool to duplicate last year). Unfortunately they didn't have the belt in stock and would have to order it. I suggested we wait until the next service as I hate having to bring my car in more than the squeal . . .
> 
> On my work order it references SIB 64 08 11 regarding the belt.


My car went in for the emissions recall today and I mentioned a belt squeal. My SA called a few minutes ago and said they changed the belt but are awaiting parts for the emissions recall. Car should be ready tomorrow.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> These cars don't use just a single belt for everything?


No. The a/c compressor runs off a separate belt. This is actually for reliability/safety: if the compressor seizes, you can cut the belt (needs replacing anyway) and just drive. If there were only one belt, you'd be stuck.


----------



## andys10 (Jun 26, 2011)

I had this belt noise (occasionally) for over a year (2011 335d, 31 K miles). The noise was usually present when the car set a whole day in the sun, and lasted for ~ 10 sec after the A/C was turned on. I took the car to the dealer (late) last year - they could not duplicate the problem.
I took it again a couple of weeks ago when it was really hot here, and the dealer replaced the tensioner of the main serpentine belt Why??? The symptoms returned after few days and I took the car back to the dealer (third time)
Apparently, the A/C system has a separate, short belt between the c'shaft and the A/C compressor pulley that apparently has no adjustment and a so called "flexi-belt" (stretchable belt) has to be used. (I saw pictures of our engine showing a separate belt for the A/C compressor, but it's hard to say if there is a provision for the belt tensioning or not)
My car had a regular belt installed (why??). Dealer replaced the belt (w/ a flexibelt), and so far so good - but it's only few days since I have the car back and it's not that hot in Chicago right now.
I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## mt3ch (May 4, 2003)

AZ335D said:


> I had a belt replacement last summer. I started to get the squeal again when on MAX setting. Took the car in for the recall and told them about the squeal. The replaced the belt while doing the recall.
> 
> Last summer, they did not have an approved BMW belt, but apparently this year they do.


Just had the squeal return today after the car was sitting in the sun and I immediately went to MAX on the A/C. The car was serviced roughly a year ago for the initial fix. Going back for the Emissions recall and will tell them its loaner car time......lol! :rofl:


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

I am assuming this is strictly a 335d issue and not in the X5 35d?


----------



## andys10 (Jun 26, 2011)

Just a quick update: after the flexi-belt for the A/C compressor was installed (replacing incorrect, regular belt) some 3 weeks ago, all the squealing noises are gone! (A/C is running on max for the last several days).


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

...


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

I updated both threads I started on the matter. Anyway, here's the latest....

As I expected as the summer progressed and the hotter and more humid it got the dreaded squeal returned with a vengance! I could not take the embarassment anymore, so I dropped the car off at the dealer this morning and I gave the SA the part number for the aftermarket belt (MultRib 325K-4 made in Korea) and said this is what fixed the problem for other d owners. We shall see.... 

In the meantime I have a boring boat of an F10 528 w/that aweful stop/start feature to abuse until I get my precious diesel back.


----------



## andys10 (Jun 26, 2011)

Two months after new belt was installed-all quiet!!!


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

As memtioned above, I took the car in for the 3rd time for dreaded belt squeal. Dealer had it ready to go with the installed aftermarket Korean belt 24 hours later, but asked if they could keep it one more night to make sure there was no issue at start-up the next day - no problem! Picked it up yesterday and all is good so far! 

While at the dealer I complained of brake pulsing so the dealer also REPLACED my front rotors and brake pads despite having another 22k mi to go (according to computer) on the existing pads.

I also complained about the mpg decrease since having the emissions recall performed (egr replacement and repgoram) and the SA stated everything appeared to be operating within in spec, but that they will document the problem and that perhaps BMW will investigate if they receive enough complaints - so for everyone else COMPLAIN if you are seeing similar results since having the EGR work performed. It sucks that I am now getting high teens mpg city.


----------



## mt3ch (May 4, 2003)

The dreaded A/C squeal is back! I was picking up my car from service and the runner went to grab my car, which had been sitting in the sun, and BAM, the squeal was back. I actually did a double take to see if there were any other cars that could be making a noise, but was sorely dissapointed. I asked the runner if he pushed MAX AC and he said yes.

Make a long story short, I left the car for another week. This is my 3rd time in for the same issue......Im starting to think alot of the mechanics aren't competent. Luckily my SA was promoted to Manager so I will make sure to run any continuing issues by him.


----------



## Jayton Hawkins (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't mean to bump such an old thread, but I believe I am having a separate problem. My "squeal" isn't really a "sqeal," it's more of a consistent chirping noise. It isn't present on cold startups, or any startups to be specific. It is only there when the fan for the AC is on low-medium. When the fan is completely off, it's silent, but it will also go away when the fan is on full blast. It doesn't seem to come from the engine compartment, but rather from somewhere behind the instrument cluster, under the dash. It is very loud and very annoying, and it will stay as long as the AC is on. Help.


----------



## Bilzer81 (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi ***128512; I’m new to group. I have a 520D N47 engine. Is it a possibility it is the clutch pulley on the alternator causing the noise.


----------

